# Dust ducting advice needed



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the HF 70 gal. 2 HP Industrial Dust Collector 









If you look at the intake port you see it has a 'Y' connector.

Currently, I'm only using one side of the Y.

I need to run some more ducting to a few new tools.

My question is - which is more efficient - come off the other 'Y' port of the collector or 'Y' off my existing duct?

Currently, I only have a duct running on my ceiling that I connect to my TS or to tools on my bench.

If you look at this picture - the current duct runs along the ceiling behind the bench. The new duct needs to run to where the lumber rack is on the left side of the pic










Here is an updated pic of the left side of my garage/shop where the duct needs to go








Thoughts?

Thanks in advance as always


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Ever considered just rolling it over next to the machine that is being used at the time and skipping the ductwork?

That is one thing I love most about the DC's this size... They can be moved and put into service anywhere in the shop with any tool or task very quickly and easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The old axiom in plumbing goes something like(and apologies if my version is slightly off)......

In the "game" of plumbing,he who uses the least number of fittings,wins.

So,twds your OP,it depends.As posted above,a portable DC has an advantage WRT the number of fittings being minimized.So your question has to take into account the fittings required.

That particular wye ain't exactly state of the art.It's a plastic pce produced more for a price point than any flow engineering.It would work pretty good if your collector was "between" tools(equipment).With a section of duct/hose going in sort of opposite directions.

Google some of the nicer DC duct suppliers.Air Handler(I think),Onieda,etc....look at some of their custom fittings.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Ever considered just rolling it over next to the machine that is being used at the time and skipping the ductwork?
> 
> That is one thing I love most about the DC's this size... They can be moved and put into service anywhere in the shop with any tool or task very quickly and easily. :thumbsup:


This doesn't efficient to me at all.

If I have to wheel it over to miter saw, then wheel it over to my table saw then wheel it over to my drill press then wheel it over to my sander - how is this efficient?
Not trying to start an argument, just sounds like too much effort for little payback.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

To build duct work for dust collection starts with the fan curve for the dust collection unit, and a chart for the static pressure drops of the ductwork. With these the CFM's can be calculated at any point in the system, usually at the port connecting the system to the machine.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

new2woodwrk said:


> This doesn't efficient to me at all.
> 
> If I have to wheel it over to miter saw, then wheel it over to my table saw then wheel it over to my drill press then wheel it over to my sander - how is this efficient?
> Not trying to start an argument, just sounds like too much effort for little payback.


Its not efficient as far as your time is concerned. (having to move it from one place to another)

But... These smaller machines suck a heck of a lot better when they are close to the actual source of 'stuff' to be collected and they are built to be relatively easy to roll across a shop floor so you can be where you want to be with it.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a similar layout and have run a branch with a blast gate from the wye to my bandsaw. I have blast gates at each of the users from the branch duct run from the other leg of the wye.


----------



## Brentwood (Mar 15, 2016)

ducbsa,
How does that work out for you?
I just bought a 660 CFM unit and am planning on 3 short runs with a gate for each branch.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Pretty well, but it is this http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/dc-1200vx-ck1-dust-collector-2hp-1ph-230v-2-micron-canister-kit/710702K , with 1200 cfm, so it is maybe overkill, but was a good deal when I got it. I have 4" headers with 1 90 and 3 45's to the furthest user after it leaves the wye. Although to my planer, it is a 3" x 7' hose from where it branches off.

With my small shop, the planer is on wheels, but now you have me thinking about putting a tee in a 4" branch closer by for a shorter, bigger hose.


----------

